# Credit Card annual € 30 charge



## Daddy (21 Mar 2014)

With Danske and have a Mastercard.  The annual $30 charge due to be applied in early April.   Have recently applied and received a Tesco credit card and activated it but not used it as yet.   Surely if I cancel the Mastercard now at Danske i will not incur a charge of 30 euro and again on the Tesco one or how does it work or wht should I do to ensure i'm not charged twice.   Thanks


----------



## margaret1 (21 Mar 2014)

Danske bank credit card will charge you €30 government duty, as the charge applied on 1st April (or when you close the account) is for the preceding year. Request Danske bank to issue you with a letter of closure which is evidence that the duty is paid 2/4/2013 to 1/4/2014 and you can forward this to your new card company so the charge will not be applied twice or if it is applied they will be in a position to refund it on sight of the letter. If you new card is not issuing until after 1st April then the charge will be applied on 1/4/2015 for the preceding year.  More info here
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...es_and_vat/stamp_duty_on_financial_cards.html


----------



## Daddy (21 Mar 2014)

Thanks Margaret.


----------



## fandango1 (21 Mar 2014)

As mentioned the €30 will be charge on closure of your Danske account. You will also be liable for the €30 charge on your new card as it has been issued prior to April 1st.


----------



## Daddy (21 Mar 2014)

Sorry Fandango 1 but are you disagreeing with Margaret and saying I will have to pay twice.


----------



## sulo (1 Apr 2014)

Would be interested to know about this too?  Daddy how did you get on.
I currently have a credit card statement from Danske with a 30.00 stamp duty amount.  Just got this from Danske!   I also have a new PTSB card - ordered and used before the 1 april.   I spoke to Danske today, and the girl may have misinformed me, but she thought I would be paying both?  Ive not paid either yet, as Im not paying twice.  Unable to talk PTSB today, as their customer service line appears to be not working!.


----------



## fandango1 (1 Apr 2014)

Relevant details here.....

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...es_and_vat/stamp_duty_on_financial_cards.html


----------



## Sandals (1 Apr 2014)

Ull get a letter off A on closing account , which you send to B on opening new account, you only pay once if cards dont operlap. I paid my last 30euro last month as found one can manage with a cc.


----------

